
OneDev 3.2 – Self-Hosted All-in-One DevOps Platform - robinshen
https://www.onedev.io/v3.2.0
======
dr_faustus
That looks pretty good. What's amazing (but also a little disconcerting) is
the fact that this seems to be pretty much entirely developed by one dude.

